# Imported Honey, Damn Chicoms killing us again



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> A third or more of all the honey consumed in the U.S. is likely to have been smuggled in from China and may be tainted with illegal antibiotics and heavy metals. A Food Safety News investigation has documented that millions of pounds banned as unsafe in dozens of countries are being imported and sold here in record quantities.
> 
> And the flow of Chinese-honey continues despite assurances from the Food and Drug Administration and other federal officials that the hundreds of millions of pounds reaching store shelves were authentic and safe following the widespread arrests and convictions of major smugglers over the last two years.


read on...

Honey, Banned in Europe, Flooding U.S. Grocery Shelves


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't feed my dog, Cleo anything made in China...food, treats, or toys.

Back when I was dumb, I bought a gallon of apple juice from Walmart. I looked to make sure it was a U.S product.

I saw an American Flag at the bottom and bought it.

When I got home, I got my magnifying glass out so I could read the fine print.

"Proudly made in China by a United States Company"

I threw the stuff down the drain.

WTF...we can't even make apple juice?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on that deal. 
The better half only buys local honey. whew. The real maple syrup supposedly comes from yankee land. How can a person be sure?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just another reason to harvest your own or only buy locally collected honey.

And here's another reason, some say eating local honey helps with taming allergies.

Can Eating Local Honey Cure Allergies?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Just another reason to harvest your own or only buy locally collected honey.
> 
> And here's another reason, some say eating local honey helps with taming allergies.
> 
> Can Eating Local Honey Cure Allergies?


I agree with the allergy theory. It also has more uses than to sweeten a cup of tea or fix allergy problems.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that deal.
> The better half only buys local honey. whew. The real maple syrup supposedly comes from yankee land. How can a person be sure?


Will have to buy the honey from my cousin now on. I can trust my syrup as it comes from my own taps on the sugar maples.

Do the Chi-Coms even have maples? I'm sure they could make an evil brew and sell as such.

The crap from China is brokered by creeps like the H-Beast for profit and greed. She spent near a month there as Sec of State selling Americas soul.

I'm glad to say my garden, although near drought here, has produced well with my rainwater collection system. But no soaking rain for weeks now, supply is down to ~500-gallons. I'm canning every day, beans and tomatoes now, and the root cellar will get filled carrots potatoes beets winter squashes cabbages turnips......

Orchard not so good, we had record warmth in late winter that was followed by hard cold. No apples or peaches, only a few pears. Grapes did O.K. Damm hard cider will be in short supply.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The main source of my honey is local and I know the beekeeper. I just picked up a gallon and now I may go ahead and pickup some more this year. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

we are off to the farmers market in the am , I just added honey to the list , I know I got some last year but not very much , this time I am getting more .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> we are off to the farmers market in the am , I just added honey to the list , I know I got some last year but not very much , this time I am getting more .


I need more as it makes a fine hard cider, I call it Cmead, about 15 % with good yeast.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I only but 100% raw honey from right here in the Gunshine State!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I buy raw honey from a neighbor at the weekly farmers market. I see his bees on my flowers all summer; we're friends.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

That is both sad and terrifying. I don't see how they claim to not be able to prove that these companies are purchasing this tainted honey. They can tell the difference between real honey, and the stuff with artificial sweeteners filtered to death. And possibly even more disturbing, what about all the products that use honey in them? I need to learn to make my own cheerios now.

There are many sources of honey a short jog from the city here. A lot of what you find in the stores here is also sourced locally. I'm glad for the franchise opportunities in our grocery chains that allows for the owners to make those decisions freely.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

For LOCALLY sourced honey, how long will it be good for? Does it go bad? Are there better (or worse) methods to store honey to make it last longer or forever?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i think honey is rumored to last forever. When it turns to sugar stick in hot water for a while and its back to normal. We have a big Romanian Orthodox Church around here which is in the honey bizness. You go the church and grab a jar and leave ten bucks in the poor box. They have you on a hidden camera is the bad thing. Now kindly dont axe me how I know that..thanks.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bought 2 gallons of local honey today. I wanted to make some Honey Mead like the Vikings drank so I'll make some just for fun. Unfortunately using the wild yeast method of old it will take at least 6 months so I mixed it up tonight and set it aside.

Short mead can be made faster but I'm going for the real stuff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Bought 2 gallons of local honey today. I wanted to make some Honey Mead like the Vikings drank so I'll make some just for fun. Unfortunately using the wild yeast method of old it will take at least 6 months so I mixed it up tonight and set it aside.
> 
> Short mead can be made faster but I'm going for the real stuff.


I mix it with my home grown apple cider at a lb/gallon. Use champagne yeast and you'll get 13-15% "Cmead", takes about a month to ferment and longer you let it sit the better it gets. I rack it into 1/2-gal jugs when done bubbling and add just a bit more honey for some fizz. It will clear in another month or two. Thanksgiving treat!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That champagne yeast is wonderful stuff. I use it religiously for priming my special ho made root beer. Bread yeast makes it taste sorta funny.
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=red+star+...s-amazon.com/images/I/51Ljobi9NcL._SL160_.jpg


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> That champagne yeast is wonderful stuff. I use it religiously for priming my special ho made root beer. Bread yeast makes it taste sorta funny.


I went with the Red Star Big Daddy yeast since I had some in the freezer. I'm keeping it out with cheesecloth on it to hopefully catch some wild yeast and added some raisins for the yeast on them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Granddad used to do the cider in the old wooden barrels. Each spring he'd have a "barrel" party, think of a keg X 3. Then homemade sausages, kraut, kielbasa, taters, carrots, all the other root crops and what was left of winter squashes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You are making me very hungry here young man. You Pollocks eat very good. Now who keeps yeast in the freezer. Me and the home brew store keeps it cool in the ice box. Yankees drive me crazy sometimes. Wild yeast are like the wild man from Borneo. I have now been driven total crazy. Thanks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ScientistPrepper said:


> For LOCALLY sourced honey, how long will it be good for? Does it go bad? Are there better (or worse) methods to store honey to make it last longer or forever?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honey cannot, . . . will not go bad on it's own. It has to be manipulated by man. There were recorded finds of edible honey in the pyramids of Egypt.

As a beekeeper, . . . let me encourage each and every one of you, . . . get your own hive. You can safely have honey bees on the 33rd floor of a penthouse in downtown Manhatten if they would let you and if there were enough plants to sustain the bees.

I'm going out to rob my one hive tomorrow (Sat 9/12), . . . and if all goes well, . . . I'll get something in the neighborhood of 10 quarts of honey for my own use and for some very special gift giving.

I have about 2 to 5 hours of work in the spring time and summer, . . . then something around 3 hours during harvest time. THAT is my only investment, normally. This year the mice ate up the bellows on my smoker, . . . had to take a couple hours fixing that today.

Do it, . . . folks, . . . it's fun

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> read on...
> 
> Honey, Banned in Europe, Flooding U.S. Grocery Shelves


Never trust any imported food from China. There was Chinese syndicate that was importing rice in the Philippines. The Filipinos found out that it was not rice but some sort of styrofoam grains. It made a lot of people sick. Those communist don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Yankees drive me crazy sometimes. Wild yeast are like the wild man from Borneo. I have now been driven total crazy. Thanks.


Ain't no damn Yankee,,, I hate dem damn Yankees so much I had a mule I really didn't take a notion to so I named him Damn Yankee.
true story


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Honey from local beekeeper costs me 11.00 a quart Mason jar.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you priced real honey in the stores lately?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Have you priced real honey in the stores lately?


I looked at some the other day at Walmart and it didn't seem that bad. I really wasn't paying attention tho. It was clover honey.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My daughter just told me paid $11 for her last qt also. She decided it is worth it considering different brands at Wally's that make the most strenuous claims of purity run from $8-10.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> My daughter just told me paid $11 for her last qt also. She decided it is worth it considering different brands at Wally's that make the most strenuous claims of purity run from $8-10.


I like the local honey for its anti allergy properties, It especially helps me and one of my children.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I like the local honey for its anti allergy properties, It especially helps me and one of my children.


In a nutshell, . . . there is the reason to buy local, . . . if you don't want to do it yourself.

I have 2 hours in the spring plus about $12 invested in the foundation

I have about 3 to 5 hours invested in the fall, . . . robbing and jarring up the honey.

This year, I only got 9 quarts, . . . but it'll do me through till next year, . . . hopefully.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Honey cannot, . . . will not go bad on it's own. It has to be manipulated by man. There were recorded finds of edible honey in the pyramids of Egypt.
> 
> As a beekeeper, . . . let me encourage each and every one of you, . . . get your own hive. You can safely have honey bees on the 33rd floor of a penthouse in downtown Manhatten if they would let you and if there were enough plants to sustain the bees.
> 
> ...


Dwight I am going to take you up on this. Doing the research now and looking for deals on wood to make my own boxes etc. I think I am going to enjoy it. Hoping to build 20 Hives this winter and am looking around to network and see about local Queens, Bees and Brains to pick.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Neighbor behind me has 5 hives and the local honey store (where I get my honey) has a bunch of hives about 600 yds from me. I think I'm good for honey for a while.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> Dwight I am going to take you up on this. Doing the research now and looking for deals on wood to make my own boxes etc. I think I am going to enjoy it. Hoping to build 20 Hives this winter and am looking around to network and see about local Queens, Bees and Brains to pick.


Can I make a few suggestions???

Make sure you buy your frames, . . .you cannot make as good a frame for the price you pay for them.

Brood boxes, . . . and super boxes, . . . yeah, . . . make them yourself and save a bit.

Just remember that 20 hives in one whack is a bunch of $$$$$. Let me suggest you try 4 next year, . . . if it works out for you, . . . you can split them for the next year and have 8, . . . split them the next year for 16, . . . etc. Splitting them is not a big chore, . . . and it beats paying $100 or so for another colony, . . .

Not everyone is cut out for being a beekeeper, . . . and if you are even half baked considering it, . . . check with your family doctor, . . . *get yourself, wife, and the kids all checked for allergies to the bee sting. *

I have a niece who is deadly allergic, . . . and many people are that way.

Also, . . . go to World Of Beekeeping - Your Resource For All Things Beekeeping and tell him in an email that you heard his $39.95 video was only $19.95 and you would like to get one at that price.

Seriously, . . . he has a ton of good info on there for a newbie beekeeper, . . . some good do's and don'ts, . . .

There is one thing others do that I refuse to do, . . . and that is treat my bees with chemicals, . . . they make it on their own, or croak, . . . and I have one of the healthiest and most friendly hives I have ever been around.

I did get stung once today, . . . and I'm gonna give her a pass, . . . it was probably my fault. That is the first time in years, literally.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

